# Real estate purchase permission



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Maybe it's just my bad memory, or maybe it was true. I think I remember reading that any foreigner buying MX property needs to get a permission from the Secretary of Relaciones Exteriores in order to buy, and that the cost for this permission is about 5300 pesos.

That said, I am not in any restricted zones such as near the beaches or a border. I would be buying in my name, and not under a fideicomiso. I looked at the MX Government's website and here (either the 5th or 6th entry on their chart) it says " NO COST". Am I wrong, or is this just a moneymaker for the notarios?

trm-adq-Costos y Tiempos



-


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It maybe a notario moneymaker but nobody that I know has ever bought without 1st having a permiso. Our were $7000p so really good moneymaker.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have 2 properties in Mexico,1 with a fideicomiso and one with an escatura and both transactions I paid a fee of about 5000 pesos for the permission from the Dept. of Foreign Affairs....


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Good thing I read this thread, I didn't know that I needed a permission to purchase outside of the restricted zone. In July I'm having the house transfered into my name - is there any reason that the permission can't be requested prior to the transaction without a notary, and according to the SRE at NO COST?


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

The permisión CAN be had at NO COST, that said, I advise that you pay the notary to do it. In general terms of notary costs, 5,000 is not a lot, and remember there is a reason why they charge for that. They will make sure the permit is correctly structured and complies with every law on your particular transaction.

My experience on Real Estate has brought me a mentality of not skimping on this little costs, remember it is your estate. Play it safe and have a pro do it for you.

At the very least it will save you a hastle. At the most it will protect 100,000´s of dollars of yours.


----------

